# is melafix bad for inverts?



## fishboy

Just wondering if melafix can kill inverts. I have my flower shrimp and mystery snail in a cycled 2.5 while treating my tank with melafix, is this needed or can i put them back?


----------



## ron v

The instructions may address that!


----------



## fishboy

it says coral and anemone safe, so does that mean it's safe for fw inverts?


----------



## Guest

i would imagine so.


----------



## garfieldnfish

I know it is safe for apple snails. Used it before and the snails were fine.


----------



## aquaboyaquatics

I NEVER use any chemicals in with my inverts. I ALWAYS remaove all inverts before treatment. The freshwater Inverts group is too new. The makers of these medications have surely not tested all the possible species.

Aquaboys 2 Cents


----------

